# Looking to make friends!



## MaiyaVitoria (Aug 18, 2013)

Hi there!

I´m Latin mix indian female,ex model who´s learning spanish.
I would like to expand my social network and meet people from all walks of life!
Whether its to party, having coffee,or a fun day at the beach!

Do feel free to msg me if your on the same agenda!

Con amor

Maiya


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

MaiyaVitoria said:


> Hi there!
> 
> I´m Latin mix indian female,ex model who´s learning spanish.
> I would like to expand my social network and meet people from all walks of life!
> ...




Hi and welcome to the forum. 

Why not ask for a general meet up with a crowd.. sometimes people can get the wrong idea from this type of thread.. It is always better to have a big meet to widen your circle of friends, have a look on the Dubai forum and see how they do it, Maiden


----------



## little-Dreamz (Jun 10, 2012)

Hey hey
I'm British 23 year old female also looking for friends here in Singapore. 

Would love to meet up some time, maybe talk first though x


----------



## Linuxpro (Jan 28, 2013)

You guys know that the thread starter is a SPAMmer, right? "Latino Indian mix ex model" is an effective and humorous attempt to put a vision in the heads of the male members.


----------



## -SunLover- (Sep 5, 2013)

Hi guys/girls

Iam absolutely new to Singapore and looking for some people to hang out with, either for sports, sightseeing, party etc.

If you feel the same please don't be shy - would like to get to know you better 

Regards Christian (28, male, expat)


----------



## asublimepizza (Sep 5, 2013)

Sure. How would you guys like to do this? email, SMS or a way of first contact?


----------



## kyuzo (May 31, 2012)

Count me in peeps!! Always open for such things. Cheers and peace!!


----------



## tun001757 (Jan 27, 2013)

I am originally from 28 male from Myanmar and now working in Singapore. I would like to make friends with people from different countries. PM me if you like to make friend.


----------



## dvdlin (Jun 14, 2011)

For people who are new to Singapore and would like to attend church on Saturday and Sunday, there's 5pm session on Saturday @suntec city 6 floor. Maybe after church, there is a place call hang out area to meet new friends.


----------



## wesmant (Feb 10, 2012)

Church at Suntec level 6? Are you from the Famous City harvest?


----------



## asublimepizza (Sep 5, 2013)

Apply to the large hotels of repute tourist resort and airlines as they value a person who has several languages. All that remains is grooming and sometimes almost military style presentation of that organization. Try Hyatt, Raffles hotel and similar 5 star hotels. Keep trying, do not falter as the standards are very far apart from treatment of staff and policies between top and second tier hotels, with the exception of hostels which vary greatly.


----------



## opoku becca (Sep 26, 2013)

*HI*

Woul love to meet you


----------



## simonsays (Feb 11, 2009)

wesmant said:


> Church at Suntec level 6? Are you from the Famous City harvest?


oh, you mean the "RICH" church  

I thought The Rock (New Creations Church) before I remembered NCC made their billion dollar and now own the Star Mall / Auditorium and all ..


----------

